# Hand of Evil's Poser Art: Updated 2006.Dec.15



## Hand of Evil (May 11, 2006)

Starting fresh after the crash, if you want to see an older render re-posted just ask and I will see if I have it and will repost it. 

Thank you for viewing.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Meloncov (May 11, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Are her feet supposed to be off the ground? The right foot defitely does, and the left foot is a little off.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 11, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Are her feet supposed to be off the ground? The right foot defitely does, and the left foot is a little off.



yes it is want it to look like movement, I should also have worked on her tone also.


----------



## Knightfall (May 11, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Niiice! 

*Query:* Title?


----------



## D'karr (May 12, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Niiice!
> 
> *Query:* Title?




Top Heavy


----------



## Meloncov (May 12, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




I like the posing of the dragons, but the moon and its location seem a bit distracting.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 12, 2006)

D'karr said:
			
		

> Top Heavy




Haha.  Well, we know what kind of women Knightfall likes.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (May 12, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Niiice!
> 
> *Query:* Title?



Just A3-Team: Pearl - she is an anime model I have used before and yes D'karr she is a bit, that's anime for you, not that there is anything wrong with that.   

I am thinking of doing pin-ups as human, elf and drow as a desktop wallpaper.


----------



## D'karr (May 12, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




This one I really like.  Very cool action pose.


----------



## Knightfall (May 12, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Haha.  Well, we know what kind of women Knightfall likes.




Yes, I admit it. It's not a requirement, but it doesn't hurt.



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Excellent action shot. One of your best so far.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Meloncov (May 12, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



Sweet posing on the figures, but I'd expierment with lowering the man a bit. As it is, it feels a little excessive.


----------



## D'karr (May 14, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Sweet posing on the figures, but I'd expierment with lowering the man a bit. As it is, it feels a little excessive.




I think the excessiveness is what makes it look cool.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Xath (May 16, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>





Is his sword supposed to be bent/curvy?  

This is some really cool stuff, HoE.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 16, 2006)

Xath said:
			
		

> Is his sword supposed to be bent/curvy?
> 
> This is some really cool stuff, HoE.



Yes, a saber looking weapon.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Knightfall (May 18, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Very cool.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Meloncov (May 19, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




That ones kinda disturbing. In a good way.

Is their anyway to make indentations when objects touch? Their are a couple of places in their that could use it.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 20, 2006)

*a wallpaper*


----------



## Meloncov (May 20, 2006)

Cool dragon, but I don't see how it is especially suited to being wallpaper. It's seems to be the same resolution and preportions as all of your other stuff.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Dog Moon (May 20, 2006)

Yeah, I had the same thought as Meloncov.  Good pic, but not really wallpaper-fitting, although I think it would be if it showed as much of the left wing as the right.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 20, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Cool dragon, but I don't see how it is especially suited to being wallpaper. It's seems to be the same resolution and preportions as all of your other stuff.
> 
> Am I missing something?



The board is making it that size, if you go to the gallery, I think you can download it as it 1024X size but if not, here is the image.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 20, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had the same thought as Meloncov.  Good pic, but not really wallpaper-fitting, although I think it would be if it showed as much of the left wing as the right.



I will post another wit a bit more soon.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Shadowdragon (May 21, 2006)

Amazing work. Do you make all the clothing, weapons, etc yourself or did they come in a fantasy accessories pack or something?


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 22, 2006)

Shadowdragon said:
			
		

> Amazing work. Do you make all the clothing, weapons, etc yourself or did they come in a fantasy accessories pack or something?



pactages for the most part, been looking to make my own but that is way in the future.


----------



## Meloncov (May 22, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Having a block of red in the middle of a picture is bad from a balence perspective: it creates a "eye-sinkhole" that stops the viewer from looking at the rest of the image. As such, I strongly reccomend changing the color.


----------



## Psion (May 22, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Any context on this? It so looks like a Second World character.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 22, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> Any context on this? It so looks like a Second World character.



Buffy


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SalviaNemain (May 30, 2006)

I love your work!! Do you ever take requests?


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 30, 2006)

SalviaNemain said:
			
		

> I love your work!! Do you ever take requests?



Yes, I have done a couple.


----------



## Meloncov (May 30, 2006)

I take it you got a new dragon model? Or was that done purely with morphs, in which case I'm seriously impressed?


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 31, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> I take it you got a new dragon model? Or was that done purely with morphs, in which case I'm seriously impressed?



thank you. all morphs, a little bit dino, croc, short snout, a lot of playing around with it.  I have really just been playing around with poser for the last six months learning lighting, texture and PoV, I am starting to move more into the alteration of the models now.


----------



## Knightfall (May 31, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




I love this one. One of your best, so far. - KF72


----------



## KB9JMQ (May 31, 2006)

Just wanted to say those are really cool.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 1, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I love this one. One of your best, so far. - KF72



Thank you.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 1, 2006)

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say those are really cool.



Thank you.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 5, 2006)

*Another version of the last one*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 5, 2006)

*A little anime: The Witch*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Meloncov (Jun 8, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>





I think the cloak would look more realistic if it billowed up more as she jumped.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 8, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> I think the cloak would look more realistic if it billowed up more as she jumped.




No it wouldn't.  You don't have the picture quite right.  She ran at the guard [minor nitpick: no weapon?] and attempted to kick him.  He blocked with his arm [low roll on her part] and with a feat that we've never heard of, pushed herself away from his arm and is currently attempting to land on the wall to give herself a better position.



I'm liking the more 'action-filled' pictures, btw.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 8, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Like this one. Love the... uh, background, yeah that's right. 

Title Suggestion: Guardian.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 8, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Very good. Not too busy. Subtle.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 8, 2006)

Feel like doing another request?

Jeddar Silversun
*Description:* Jeddar tend to stick out wherever he goes due to the crest he wears marking him as a Blade of the Tiger, an order associated with the Tiger Guild of Fruen. The crest is a tiger's head roaring towards those looking directly at it. The crest's eyes seem to follow you but it is only a trick of its design and is not magical.

As a half-elf, Jeddar doesn't tower over others. But he makes up for this with his striking glare, long pitch black hair (which he keeps braided in the back), and piercing green eyes. He has been known to intimidate others just by looking at them - especially humans. His features are always calm in the face of adversity unless he is dealing with the fops and hangers-on in the Silver Court of his homeland, the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. He is as handsome as any elf but would never be mistaken for a full silver elf, as he often has a short, trimmed goatee that gives away his half-elven nature. Both elven and human lasses have swooned over him, much to his chagrin.

Jeddar wears mostly dark outer clothing – short breeches and a loose tunic – overtop of white, silk shirts and leggings. He has a fondness for clothes with ornate buckles that serve no purpose other than for show but does restrains himself, as not to have them interfere with his fighting talents or appear gaudy. He always wears the most comfortable clothes he can get to accentuate his strong, yet lithe body and flowing movements. He prefers lightweight boots made out of sturdy black-dyed leather. He wears his double masterwork scimitars at his sides with pride. A gift from his father at his Year of Ascension Ceremony when he was twenty.

Jeddar only wears his armor when he knows he is going to be adventuring or in situations that might call for it. He had his armor dyed black when he had it commissioned and is often mistaken for a warrior of Hades. He doesn't mind the comparison; it helps intimidate his foes.

His composite shortbow is made from polished cedar and is enchanted. He won it in a dual during his first year living in Fruen. His magical dagger was won the same way from a man who insisted the fight would be to the death. The dagger's hilt is made from adamantine and the blade is pure silver, carved with dwarven runes. He received his magical backpack from the Master of Bards of the Bardic College in Fruen upon his graduation to full membership.

OR

Dabuk and Bactra
*Bactra's Description:* Bactra started off dirt poor, in life, but soon came to love the beautiful, fine things that adventuring allowed him to afford (sometimes), He doesn't dress in gaudy colors or fine silk. To him, fine clothes means warm, well-made clothes where it is cold and light, loose fitting clothes where it is hot. He will dress up for special occasions but tends to follow Dabuk's lead when it comes to being prepared for life on the road. He stands 5 feet 1 inches tall and weighs 113 lbs.

*Dabuk's Description:* Dabuk is very average looking for a half-elf, tending towards non-descript clothing. He is hardened, like a soldier that has seen way to much combat. His face would be able to express many masks of emotion, but those feeling would never touch his soul. He is calculating and has strength of will. He doesn't trust or love easily but is loyal to his family, especially his grandfather. Dabuk has dark brown hair, black eyes, and lightly tanned skin. He stands 5 feet 5 inches tall and weighs 124 lbs.

I even have an example pose for you...




Image by Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 8, 2006)

Also, I'd like to see you "interpretations' on the various members of the Defenders of Daybreak, from P'Cat's story hour. No pressure though.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 8, 2006)

*The Warden*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 8, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Also, I'd like to see you "interpretations' on the various members of the Defenders of Daybreak, from P'Cat's story hour. No pressure though.



I will see what I can do.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 9, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Feel like doing another request?
> 
> [Image by Kip the Bold



quick test


----------



## Travinkel (Jun 9, 2006)

They're very cool indeed. They've all got a very enigmatic pose. I'm definitely bookmarking this thread.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 9, 2006)

quick test number two - armor and close-up


----------



## Meloncov (Jun 9, 2006)

Quick question; how much have you spent on purchased models? Do you know of a good source for cheap/free models?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 9, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Quick question; how much have you spent on purchased models? Do you know of a good source for cheap/free models?



Too much, I budget around 30$ a month (what I use to spend for gaming), look for sales, I also took advanage of the DAZ Platinum Club, they have tons of stuff at $1.99 and are always adding to it, got Hexagon for it (which I have not got into, much like Bryce), they also have weekly freebees and archive.  Renderosity has a great free area and you can find stuff if visiting the forums and site links.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 9, 2006)

*Another Dragon Rider*


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 9, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Too much, I budget around 30$ a month




Maybe you should join PoserWorld if you' haven't already. Literally gigabytes of stuff available for the subscription price. Also PhilC's Wardrobe Wizard has quickly become one of the essential tools I use in nearly every image. 

I'm estimating I'm spending around 60-80USD a month (Plat Club included) on Poser stuff. Damn.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 9, 2006)

12rounds said:
			
		

> Maybe you should join PoserWorld if you' haven't already. Literally gigabytes of stuff available for the subscription price. Also PhilC's Wardrobe Wizard has quickly become one of the essential tools I use in nearly every image.
> 
> I'm estimating I'm spending around 60-80USD a month (Plat Club included) on Poser stuff. Damn.



Thanks, have to look into it, I keep hearing about PhilC's WW.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 10, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> quick test





			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> quick test number two - armor and close-up




Okay, is that a Dabuk test image or one of the Defenders? It looks like it could be Malachite.

Dabuk wouldn't wear "shiny" armor. You'd be better off creating the character with more leather-like armor or clothes. The skin coloration might be a little too dark, but it's close. And no facial hair, unless it's more rough looking.

Now, if that's Malachite, then I'd say you almost right on the money, considering other artwork I've  seen done based on the character.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 10, 2006)

Wait a minute...

Could that be Jeddar? If so, then I can it. However, the skin would be a lot lighter. But the goatee would be appropriate, and the second test image would be more like what he would wear.

Interesting...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 10, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute...
> 
> Could that be Jeddar? If so, then I can it. However, the skin would be a lot lighter. But the goatee would be appropriate, and the second test image would be more like what he would wear.
> 
> Interesting...



Yep, Jeddar tes...I will adjust and re-test, was not so sure about his stark facial angles but went with it.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Knightfall (Jun 10, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Yep, Jeddar tes...I will adjust and re-test, was not so sure about his stark facial angles but went with it.




The facial angles did seem a little off, for how I envisioned him, but this is your interpretation of him, remember. Hmm, check the link below, it is a section from my story hour where he is "working out some of his issues", so to speak.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=341232&postcount=24


----------



## Meloncov (Jun 10, 2006)

12rounds said:
			
		

> I'm estimating I'm spending around 60-80USD a month (Plat Club included) on Poser stuff. Damn.




:Compares that number to budget:

Yay for making things almost totally from scratch!

Seriously, if you ever need a particular prop/background item, feel free to ask.


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 10, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> :Compares that number to budget:
> 
> Yay for making things almost totally from scratch!
> 
> Seriously, if you ever need a particular prop/background item, feel free to ask.




Well actually I make a lot of my own morphs, I make textures and I even sell model and texture content too. I'm counting money spent on software to my average costs. My modelling choices used to be Wings and ZBrush, but I'm phasing Wings out in favor of Hexagon 2 now. But thanks for the offer!


----------



## Baroness (Jun 10, 2006)

Very cool stuff, almost makes me want to learn Poser


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 10, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute...
> 
> Could that be Jeddar? If so, then I can it. However, the skin would be a lot lighter. But the goatee would be appropriate, and the second test image would be more like what he would wear.
> 
> Interesting...



next test, keeping the dark brooding eyes and made the face a bit more rounded.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 10, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> next test, keeping the dark brooding eyes and made the face a bit more rounded.




Excellent work on the face.  

Jeddar is definitely the type of character that has his dark moments, but he can be jovial and a hit during festivities. He is a rake, a soldier, and a bit of a card. He likes to lighten the mood when Dabuk and Bactra get to moody, but when the fighting starts, he gets very focused.

Do you remember the the old 2E Blade character kit, from the Bard's Handbook? That was how his character was originally built. The whole flashing blades with a dark smile and presenting a fearless attitude. Fighting is an art form to him, whether with blade or bow.

You might want to darken his armor, juut a bit, as he likes to appear menacing to opponents, but he'll also throw a colorful tabard over his armor in order to appear more "presentable. Regardless, he always tries to look his best, even when surrounded by a handful of mountain orcs.  

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Meloncov (Jun 10, 2006)

Shouldn't the bow be up higher, by the cheek?

A forearm gaurd would proably be good too.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 11, 2006)

test 3 - can't really see the long knife from this angle, armor looks weather stained, faces mophed a bit more.


----------



## Meloncov (Jun 11, 2006)

What's going on with the right hand? It looks rather distorted.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 11, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> test 3 - can't really see the long knife from this angle, armor looks weather stained, faces mophed a bit more.




 Cool. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Agamon (Jun 11, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> What's going on with the right hand? It looks rather distorted.




It's holding a sword, which is difficult to see; it's pointed almost directly at the viewer.  Looks good, though, I must say.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 12, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Keep it up!



Going to move on to the other two.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Going to move on to the other two.




Excellent, looking forward to seeing hoe you interpret Dabuk and Bactra.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Knightfall (Jun 16, 2006)

Your last two images are excellent. The blades are well done. I'm assuming their stock renders, correct?


----------



## Odhanan (Jun 16, 2006)

Man, you've got some great stuff here, HoE. 

I really like the Buffy character. Great texturing (love the sword and jeans). The Warden blew my mind away.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 17, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Your last two images are excellent. The blades are well done. I'm assuming their stock renders, correct?



The blades are stock as are the outfits, the models and textures are adjusted here and there.  I also combo the props and outfits a good bit for a different look.  The trick is the lighting and shadows, amzing the changes a different color light can make.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 17, 2006)

Odhanan said:
			
		

> Man, you've got some great stuff here, HoE.
> 
> I really like the Buffy character. Great texturing (love the sword and jeans). The Warden blew my mind away.



Thank you.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 17, 2006)

test of dabuk, bactra and jeddar.  Have to work more on the armor and look some.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> test of dabuk, bactra and jeddar.  Have to work more on the armor and look some.




Interesting...

Definitely agree with needing to work on the armor and look. Note that Bactra, as a wizard, wouldn't wear armor. He'd simply wear durable traveling clothes. Bactra, as an elf, wouldn't have facial hair, but his hair would be long, and flowing, which he normally wears in a ponytail (when adventuring). Bactra is wise beyond his years, when it comes to magic.

Dabuk is more rough. He's often unshaven, but doesn't grow a heavy beard, unless it's winter. Dabuk keeps his heair cut relatively short, but long enough to hide his elven-shaped ears, and his eyes always look like they are working things out. He's a bit paranoid of those he doesn't know, and he rarely trusts any but his closest friends.

Hope this helps,

KF72


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



What in the world is holding up that unique bra of hers: suction cups?


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2006)

BTW, if you want more "visual" inspiration for Dabuk then check out this link. On that page, click on the first image in the first row.

It's entitled "Abomination", and is by Matt Stawicki.

The male character looks a lot like how Dabuk would, in a wintery setting. Although his weapon of choice isn't as grand, and hair is too long. Regardless, the moment I saw the image I immediately thought of Dabuk.

Just FYI...


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What in the world is holding up that unique bra of hers: suction cups?




They must be magical.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 19, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What in the world is holding up that unique bra of hers: suction cups?



Pasty armor


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 19, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> BTW, if you want more "visual" inspiration for Dabuk then check out this link. On that page, click on the first image in the first row.
> 
> It's entitled "Abomination", and is by Matt Stawicki.
> 
> ...



Interesting as that is the cover on the book I am reading at this time and was going to use as a model of image.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Interesting as that is the cover on the book I am reading at this time and was going to use as a model of image.




Now, that CAN'T be a coincidence.  

It feels like there is some sort of greater force at work.  

Spooky.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 20, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Now, that CAN'T be a coincidence.
> 
> It feels like there is some sort of greater force at work.
> 
> Spooky.



Yea, the book title is REVELATION by Carol Berg!


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 20, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Yea, the book title is REVELATION by Carol Berg!




How is that series? I've heard good things about her writing. - KF72


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 20, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> How is that series? I've heard good things about her writing. - KF72



I enjoyed it, first book was well written but had some slow parts but waas doing character building, plot and world building, so that is to be expected.  Just started the second and is good.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 21, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




This one is very well done. Does it have a title?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 21, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> This one is very well done. Does it have a title?



The Witch and the Old One


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 21, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The Witch and the Old One




Nice.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 21, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Nice.



And a test: darken the hair maybe change the armor.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 21, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> And a test: darken the hair maybe change the armor.




Definitely, the hair should be darker, and his armor wouldn't be that "dark".


----------



## hong (Jun 21, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



 This one is awesome!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 24, 2006)

hong said:
			
		

> This one is awesome!



Thank you


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 24, 2006)

Dabuk, I know looks young.  I was playing with the features to go for an elf/human look.  Now for some test with jeddar


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 24, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Dabuk, I know looks young.  I was playing with the features to go for an elf/human look.  Now for some test with jeddar




Can you post a full-size version? The attachment won't work properly for me.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 25, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Can you post a full-size version? The attachment won't work properly for me.



zipped


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey, Hand, could you do a request for me? Remember the Alethia character? That one was kinda too dark and didn't show up real well. These new ones your posting look excellent by the way. 
Um... Here's the description again if you want to give it a go.

Alethia Sadinel is a Chaotic Good Cleric 9/Ranger 6 female Aasimar follower of Selune. She is a strikingly beautiful young woman with finely chiseled features and piercing gray eyes that tend to change color depending on the light and on her mood. She is 6ft tall with a slender, graceful build and has a light golden brown complexion. Her thick waist length hair is a auburn. She favors black clothing piped with blue and silver. (Not too revealing.  )

She is wearing a silver ring embosed with Selune's holy symbol. 
Her mace has a head depicting the various stages of the moon. The mace itself has a heart of pure energy with flicks of flames surrounding the head itself.

She is wearing elvish chainmail armour.
This beautifully crafted elvish chainmail is made of very fine mithral links. Instead of the usual leaf pattern, her chainmail has a feather-like pattern to it, as well as Selune's symbol prominately  displayed. It is also blue-black with darker indigo and pink traceries laced throughout the armour. It also has the glamour ability added to it, so she normally doesn't display it in the armour's full um extravagant glory.     

Other equipment visable
+6 Headband of wisdom
+4 Cloak of Charisma
+4 Black gloves of dex
+4 ring of protection
Quiver of Ehlonna 

Her followers include two lantern archons, a blink dog, 3 celestial wolves and 5 celestial crows. Her cohort is a leskylor. 

Her feats include
*Nimbus of Light: * A radiant cloud of light surrounds your body and beams of light swirl over your head, marking you a servant of the highest ideals. Good creatures automatically recognize the radiance as a sign of your devotion to the powers of good and you gain a +2 circumstance bonus to diplomancy and sense motive checks made when dealing with good creatures. The radiance sheds light as a common lamp, bright light to a radius of 5 feet and shadowy illumination to 10ft.
*Holy Radiance:* At will, as a free action, you can empower the radiance surrounding you into a blazing glow that sheds bright light in a 10-foot radius and shadowy illumination out to 20 feet. Undead within 10 feet of you take 1d4 points of damage pe round they remain within your halo. 

Alethia is in fact possessed by a lawful good demon of unknown origion (unique, but perhaps similar in appearance to a balor in his true form), who got hit by a sanctify the wicked spell (long story).  I sort of base his personality on the Cheshire cat from American McGee's Alice. His name is Naverone Roelhaifar and he considers Alethia to be somewhere along the lines of little-sister/ward.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 26, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




That is quite a luscious looking lady. Whats that creature behind her? It looks like a beast of Malar, but I'm not sure.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2006)

You just like the gravity defying bra. Still a good piccie though. And this comes from a giirrrlll.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 27, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is quite a luscious looking lady. Whats that creature behind her? It looks like a beast of Malar, but I'm not sure.



It is a morphed out Balrog/demon, the one one the left is what I started with, the one on the right is what I ended up with.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 27, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hey, Hand, could you do a request for me? Remember the Alethia character? That one was kinda too dark and didn't show up real well. These new ones your posting look excellent by the way.
> Um... Here's the description again if you want to give it a go.
> 
> Alethia Sadinel is a Chaotic Good Cleric 9/Ranger 6 female Aasimar follower of Selune. She is a strikingly beautiful young woman with finely chiseled features and piercing gray eyes that tend to change color depending on the light and on her mood. She is 6ft tall with a slender, graceful build and has a light golden brown complexion. Her thick waist length hair is a auburn. She favors black clothing piped with blue and silver. (Not too revealing.  )
> ...



don't have any armor that matches but have this...it is placed on the Alethia model, will be adding a cloak later as I work on some FX.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice. Like I said in the previous post, she does have the glammered ability added to the armour, so she can make it look like whatever she wants to. 

And just recently, her hair has changed color due to the holy radiance feat, to silvery white.   

And a piccie of Naveron would be cool too. Due to in game reasons, he would be exactly solid, more ghostly as he is possessing her. 

Her mace is a heavy mace, whose handle is a bit longer than that, maybe twice as long. If you look at page 57 of the forgotten realms faith's and patheons, you'd get a good idea of what a heavy mace looks like.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 27, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Dabuk, I know looks young.  I was playing with the features to go for an elf/human look.  Now for some test with jeddar



Actually, the age is about right. He's only 21.

He just tends to wear a serious look on his face on the time, which makes him look older. Plus, he often uses natural dyes on his face when he is trying to blend in, whether or not it is in the wilderness or in the city.

Note that Dabuk often wears a custom made suit of armor, which he had made out of the hide of a "rogue" Green Dragon that he helped slay. The PCs were adventuring on the Isle of Dread.  

Anyway, jsut adding some more info for your reference.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 27, 2006)

braka (sp)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 1, 2006)

another tes - all three together - not happy with one face


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 1, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> braka (sp)



Bactra.  



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> another tes - all three together - not happy with one face



Yeah, Bactra's face is definitely, twisted. The outfit seems right for him though. As a full-blooded forest elf, he wouldn't have facial hair and his ears would be very pointed. (But not anime pointed.) Everything else seems pretty good.

Here's a bit of a description about how forest elves look. (Note that Dabuk is a half-forest elf, while Jeddar is a half-silver elf. Silver elves are like standard high elves.) Just FYI...

*Forest Elf*
Forest elves are tough, reclusive humanoids that originate from the southern area of the Great Forest of Harqual, known as the Knotwood. Forest elves are known for their love of nature and all the creatures in it.

Forest elves stand roughly 5 feet 6 inches tall and weigh around 125 pounds on average. They often have tanned skin, deep green or hazel eyes, and black to fiery-red hair. They dress in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings.

Forest elves tend to get along with most good humans and half-elves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. More often forest elves will befriend silver elves and the fey of the Great Forest.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 1, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Cool. I really like this one. The outfit is very, unique.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 1, 2006)

BTW, did you every see this version of Jeddar, that another EN World artist did of him? I don't think I pointed it out before.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 1, 2006)

ino did not see that.  Was changing the head for Bactra but now think this one would be better for Jeddar.  will change the ears and remove the hair then again I may switch them about.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 1, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> ino did not see that.  Was changing the head for Bactra but now think this one would be better for Jeddar.  will change the ears and remove the hair then again I may switch them about.




Nice! That's perfect for Jeddar!


----------



## Meloncov (Jul 1, 2006)

Do you have the library to do sci-fi requests?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 1, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Nice! That's perfect for Jeddar!



Some poses with the older head and outfit.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 1, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Do you have the library to do sci-fi requests?



Sorry, been mostly focusing on fantasy, I have some outfits but not too much.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 1, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Some poses with the older head and outfit.




I like the first one.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeddar, new head and as you liked the red armor how about black as I was using part of it anyway.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 1, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Jeddar, new head and as you liked the red armor how about black as I was using part of it anyway.




Looks Great!

You might want to throw a tabard overtop of the armor, with a different brighter color, in order to give the character some contrast. I recommend red.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 2, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Looks Great!
> 
> You might want to throw a tabard overtop of the armor, with a different brighter color, in order to give the character some contrast. I recommend red.



Tabard does not look good with this armor but I do have a tought I may try.  Some verations on colors.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 2, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Tabard does not look good with this armor but I do have a tought I may try.  Some verations on colors.




I like the first one the best. The third one is good too.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 3, 2006)

Some verasion of the last image.


----------



## Meloncov (Jul 3, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Some verasion of the last image.




Does it put my masculinity in question if a prefer the first one?

Here, the face looks rather unbelievable (to calm), though I like the monster posing here slightly more.


----------



## SalviaNemain (Jul 3, 2006)

Not calm...to me it looks like the beast is leering at her.

Once again, great job!


----------



## Meloncov (Jul 3, 2006)

SalviaNemain said:
			
		

> Not calm...to me it looks like the beast is leering at her.




I was refering to the woman's face, not the monster's.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 3, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> I was refering to the woman's face, not the monster's.



you are right I did not add expression


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 4, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Nice. Like I said in the previous post, she does have the glammered ability added to the armour, so she can make it look like whatever she wants to.
> 
> And just recently, her hair has changed color due to the holy radiance feat, to silvery white.
> 
> ...



Test for you.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2006)

The mace would do just as well and the shadows around the face are a bit dark.  But otherwise, nifty. Hmmm. If you feel like it, she doesn't have to have her hair pulled back.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 4, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The mace would do just as well and the shadows around the face are a bit dark.  But otherwise, nifty. Hmmm. If you feel like it, she doesn't have to have her hair pulled back.



changed morningstar to a mace and loos hair silver


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 4, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I like the first one the best. The third one is good too.



Bactra test, may have to darken the skin and staff is only for effect.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 4, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Bactra test, may have to darken the skin and staff is only for effect.



Excellent, that's very close to how I see the character. The skin could be a bit darker, like you said, but it doesn't have to be.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 6, 2006)

For the ladies of the board.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 6, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Hand, this picture looks a bit more like what I pictured Alethia to be. Change her hair and eye color as well as her clothes to match the armour in the other piece and I think that would work. This model has the youth, facial features and expression that would fit Alethia better.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 6, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hand, this picture looks a bit more like what I pictured Alethia to be. Change her hair and eye color as well as her clothes to match the armour in the other piece and I think that would work. This model has the youth, facial features and expression that would fit Alethia better.



I will see what I can do.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 6, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Excellent, that's very close to how I see the character. The skin could be a bit darker, like you said, but it doesn't have to be.



will start putting together a scene and see how it looks with different lights.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 6, 2006)

*Backtra*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dabuk*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 6, 2006)

*Jeddar*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 7, 2006)

A close up and a change in armor for another.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 7, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



Umm, Dabuk is the Ranger. Bactra is the Wizard.

Thus, this would be Bactra.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 7, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> A close up and a change in armor for another.



The armor for Jeddar is perfect!!! The armor for the other character (Dabuk, BTW) doesn't really work, but I don't want to be too picky.

Maybe, instead of heavy-looking armor, put the character in simple, cold weather gear. Wool coat, linen shirt, wool cap, heavy cloak, thick pants, and leather boots.

Just a thought,

KF72


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 7, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> The armor for Jeddar is perfect!!! The armor for the other character (Dabuk, BTW) doesn't really work, but I don't want to be too picky.
> 
> Maybe, instead of heavy-looking armor, put the character in simple, cold weather gear. Wool coat, linen shirt, wool cap, heavy cloak, thick pants, and leather boots.
> 
> ...




This guy right?  How did that happen?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 8, 2006)

test - cape may be too much


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Meloncov (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice dragon. I'm not quite sure of what to make of the man though; his pose looks startled, but his face appears disdainful.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 8, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> This guy right?  How did that happen?




Yes, that should be Dabuk. And don't know how it happened. We must have gotten our signals crossed. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 8, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> test - cape may be too much




Excellent, definitely the way to go. The cape doesn't seem too overly dramatic, IMO.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 8, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



Awesome!  

Jeddar and the Dragon


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 8, 2006)

BTW, you don't mind if I send these images to the characters players, do you? They would really get a kick out of seeing them. - KF72


----------



## Meloncov (Jul 8, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>





That picture has one of the most evocative faces I've seen in amatuer art for a very long time. It manages to show an entire coming-of-age story arch with only one look. Excelent work.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 8, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> BTW, you don't mind if I send these images to the characters players, do you? They would really get a kick out of seeing them. - KF72



Not at all, feel free.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 8, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Nice dragon. I'm not quite sure of what to make of the man though; his pose looks startled, but his face appears disdainful.



Tryed to show him snarling back at the dragon


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 8, 2006)

They say if cooked correctly that it taste like crab...


----------



## Ferret (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm loving your work! The buffy character is my favourite...but the samurai armoured ones (red and green) are also very cool.

What 'equipment' do you have? For characters, like the clothes?


----------



## jharn (Jul 8, 2006)

I really like what you have created so far, and I like that you have some good examples of what can be done with Xurge's material.

Your work is good and creative.

Mega Kudos to you.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 8, 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I'm loving your work! The buffy character is my favourite...but the samurai armoured ones (red and green) are also very cool.
> 
> What 'equipment' do you have? For characters, like the clothes?



The clothing is all created by others, the one in questions by Xurge, same for most props.  I just put it all together.  I hope one day to do some stuff but have not taking that route yet.  I am like a photograher, building a scene using costumes, lights, makeup and models, trying different light and angles, depending on artist like Meloncov that create what I use.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 9, 2006)

Deamon pose could be better.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 10, 2006)

How goes the Alethia Mark II piccie? Hmm. In the game, our DM just revealed that our nifty new weapons can morph into different kinds of weapons. So feel free to experiment some. And she really doesn't have to be holding both a bow and another weapon. Doesn't look quite um.... right when you do that. No way she could weild both you know at the same time.


----------



## Meloncov (Jul 10, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Deamon pose could be better.




Is the flame supposed to be coming from the sword or the demon?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 10, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Is the flame supposed to be coming from the sword or the demon?



The deamon, sort of expoding from the body as the sword enters it was the look I was going for.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 10, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> How goes the Alethia Mark II piccie? Hmm. In the game, our DM just revealed that our nifty new weapons can morph into different kinds of weapons. So feel free to experiment some. And she really doesn't have to be holding both a bow and another weapon. Doesn't look quite um.... right when you do that. No way she could weild both you know at the same time.



Was just working on some stuff.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 10, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The deamon, sort of expoding from the body as the sword enters it was the look I was going for.




Hehe.  I thought it was the flame and them immediately thought that the Daemon wouldn't be affected by it much because of his resistance to fire.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 10, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  I thought it was the flame and them immediately thought that the Daemon wouldn't be affected by it much because of his resistance to fire.



was looking for visual of effect of holy sword on the deamon.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 11, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> How goes the Alethia Mark II piccie? Hmm. In the game, our DM just revealed that our nifty new weapons can morph into different kinds of weapons. So feel free to experiment some. And she really doesn't have to be holding both a bow and another weapon. Doesn't look quite um.... right when you do that. No way she could weild both you know at the same time.



Two test, same faces but different bodies, just have not liked the plate so went a differnt way.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmm. I like the pose of the second picture better, but I'm none too fond of the armour choice. The white armour looks better actually.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 11, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I like the pose of the second picture better, but I'm none too fond of the armour choice. The white armour looks better actually.



some close up of armor which is a second skin chainmail.  I will put together some poses of armor 1


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 11, 2006)

some poses in plate - the demon is the closest thing I have to a balor


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that I've actually gotten a chance to look at the chainmail pose, it does look good, although I don't really like the loincloth thing, kinda takes away from the affect. And the insignia of the two eyes is inspired.  I like that part.

And I also like the demon in *special20060711a* pose. He looks introspective sorta and protective, fierce without being too scary.

Hmm. Instead of the loincloth, maybe a cloak, draped around her would work better.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 11, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmm. Instead of the loincloth, maybe a cloak, draped around her would work better.



I see what I can do. I can also soften the balor's look, reduce teeth size and such.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2006)

Hm... The balor looks fine in that picture I mentioned. He still needs to look like that, after all, he hasn't quite gotten rid of the oh I'm a demon thing.  I just like the pose in that picture better.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 11, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hm... The balor looks fine in that picture I mentioned. He still needs to look like that, after all, he hasn't quite gotten rid of the oh I'm a demon thing.  I just like the pose in that picture better.



How does her face look?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 11, 2006)

So, I think a different armor all together, more adverturer.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2006)

I likes the clothing style, but the colours should be black with silver and blue accents. 
Both the demon's and the girl's pose are excellent though.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2006)

Excellent! Now it only needs this head to be outta sight! The main campaign this character is set in is in Waterdeep though. So maybe a background reflecting this?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Excellent! Now it only needs this head to be outta sight! The main campaign this character is set in is in Waterdeep though. So maybe a background reflecting this?



Here you go.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2006)

Excellent!  My character thanks thee! ^_^


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Excellent!  My character thanks thee! ^_^



You are welcome - I will do a couple of poses with the 'friend'


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## ukgpublishing (Jul 20, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Hehe, I do hope she doesn't try to fire that thing, she'll end up bruising her ass when it gets thrown back into that wall


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 21, 2006)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> Hehe, I do hope she doesn't try to fire that thing, she'll end up bruising her ass when it gets thrown back into that wall




Unless she's in a movie.  People in movies can fire those things without any backlash.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Meloncov (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Hand, am I correct that your going to be at GenCon? If so, do you have any interest in an Enworld digital artist meetup?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 7, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Hey Hand, am I correct that your going to be at GenCon? If so, do you have any interest in an Enworld digital artist meetup?



See you at the ENWorld booth!


----------



## Oscaron (Aug 19, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




This one jumped out at me.  By far the most natural blend of colors of the bunch.

Minor Niggle:
 * IMHO, too little space above the head compared to below the feet.

Alternate ideas, if you don't mind suggestions:
 * Use of the archway to encapsulate and highlight the character
 * Version where head is tilted down 10-15 degrees, converting confident expression to a more threatening one.

Keep up the excellent work.

And thatnk you for not turning the thread into a Renderotica discussion 

Osc


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Meloncov (Sep 2, 2006)

How did you create the warforged? Was it a premaid model, or did you build it by adding features to a basic figure?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> How did you create the warforged? Was it a premaid model, or did you build it by adding features to a basic figure?



That is Xurge's current armor for M3, did not see it as a warforged but now that you have said it, it does.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Firstevenstar (Sep 3, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Having a block of red in the middle of a picture is bad from a balence perspective: it creates a "eye-sinkhole" that stops the viewer from looking at the rest of the image. As such, I strongly reccomend changing the color.




The eye is drawn to the subject.  Isn't that the point?  I may be wrong, but I think it is wel balanced and draws the eye to  exactly the right place.


----------



## Meloncov (Sep 3, 2006)

Firstevenstar said:
			
		

> The eye is drawn to the subject.  Isn't that the point?  I may be wrong, but I think it is wel balanced and draws the eye to  exactly the right place.




At the expense of everything else in the picture, including the subjects face. An image should encourage the eye to move across it, taking in all information it contains. If you have anything to dominate, the viewer will never look at the rest of the image.


----------



## Meloncov (Sep 3, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



The lighting on the background seems different than the lighting everywhere else...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 3, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> The lighting on the background seems different than the lighting everywhere else...



it is, I was unhappy with it but let it go, plants are also out of scale, it was two differnt images, the first became the backgound for the second.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Meloncov (Sep 12, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Xendrik?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 12, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Xendrik?



yes


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry I haven't kept up to date with your work HoE. I must admit your talent is simply getting better and better. I am thinking of trying my hand at digital art and am curious what program a beginner should use.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 24, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't kept up to date with your work HoE. I must admit your talent is simply getting better and better. I am thinking of trying my hand at digital art and am curious what program a beginner should use.



I think poser is the easiest but you have to think about what you want to be doing with the programs, some are better at landscape creation, some better at sets/poses, some better at model creation, some better at post work.  I don't think one package has it all.  

I guess you missed my post about Bryce 5 and poser 5 being free a few weeks ago.    :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 24, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I guess you missed my post about Bryce 5 and poser 5 being free a few weeks ago.    :\



No, I didn't. I just didn't know if they were meant to be used by people that were new to the world of digital art.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 25, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I guess you missed my post about Bryce 5 and poser 5 being free a few weeks ago.    :\



That reminds me, I still have to download my free copy of Poser 5. I tried to download it when it was free, but it just kept timing out on me. Hopefully it will work this time.

Just started it, and so far so good. (Knock on wood.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Meloncov (Sep 25, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't kept up to date with your work HoE. I must admit your talent is simply getting better and better. I am thinking of trying my hand at digital art and am curious what program a beginner should use.




If you want to do in-organic modeling (space ships and the like) I strongly reccomend DOGA. Its free as long as you don't want to do animations, its obsenely easy to learn, and it'll get pretty good results.

It's truly pathetic at anything even vaguely organic though, which is why I'm trying to branch out.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey, Hand. I lost the link your Renderosity gallery. I tried scouring your other threads, but came up blank. I was wondering if you could post it here.

BTW, I really like that swashbuckler piece.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 26, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Hand. I lost the link your Renderosity gallery. I tried scouring your other threads, but came up blank. I was wondering if you could post it here.
> 
> BTW, I really like that swashbuckler piece.



Thank you. 

Not work safe nor grandma friendly
http://www.renderosity.com/mod/gallery/browse.php?username=Tracesl


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 27, 2006)

Same character, some changes (light, backdrop, hair, camera angle) and just by herself.
Swordpoint


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2006)

Most excellent.

BTW, I just wanted to let you know that I have been scouring Renderosity and this thread for images for a 2007 Females of Fantasy calendar that I am putting together.


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 28, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Most excellent.
> 
> BTW, I just wanted to let you know that I have been scouring Renderosity and this thread for images for a 2007 Females of Fantasy calendar that I am putting together.




Just remember that you'll be needing the permission from their respective copyright holders if you are to publish the calendar in any way. Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2006)

12rounds said:
			
		

> Just remember that you'll be needing the permission from their respective copyright holders if you are to publish the calendar in any way. Just a friendly reminder.



I have no intent to publish it. I am just going to print out two of these; one for myself another as a Christmas resent for a friend.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gulla (Sep 29, 2006)

Great pictures, both here and in the gallery. 

I only have one small detail I think you could improve: the focus of the characters. Sometimes it seems the eyes are looking somewhere very strange. I feel this in both the two latest pictures. Tha lady with the swordpose is looking skywards, and that (to me) fits badly with the pose. I would expect her to look at what she is pointing the sword at.

And the draogn and dragonrider both seem look away from the viewer, and to me they seem to look at diferent things.

Håkon
very impressed anyway


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 29, 2006)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Great pictures, both here and in the gallery.
> 
> I only have one small detail I think you could improve: the focus of the characters. Sometimes it seems the eyes are looking somewhere very strange. I feel this in both the two latest pictures. Tha lady with the swordpose is looking skywards, and that (to me) fits badly with the pose. I would expect her to look at what she is pointing the sword at.
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 2, 2006)

When a spell goes wrong...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 12, 2006)

Just something a little different from my other stuff, cutesy.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 17, 2006)

Feeling I am in a rut...


----------



## Meloncov (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Hand, do you have the time to do a request? I have a new charecter I need an illustration for.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 6, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Hey Hand, do you have the time to do a request? I have a new charecter I need an illustration for.



What you looking for?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 7, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



Wow!   That is absolutely terrific!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 7, 2006)

A little Lovecraft...Tentacle Stew...got a honorable mention (4th place) for Halloween contest with this one.  A bit risque I know.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 22, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



Nice SciFi piece, very cool.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 5, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



That is very cool. I'm curious as to what inspired it.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 6, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is very cool. I'm curious as to what inspired it.



Work and the quote, need your head worked on.  Was just going to be a robot working on a robot with the attendent but when I was adding the models to the scene it just came together.


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry, I got distracted and forgot about my request for a while. So, here goes:

Female halfling Talenta Plains druid, with a clawfoot mount. She's armed with a light lance, and has hide armor (probably dino hide, since this is the Talenta Plainss. Preferably reasonably modestly dressed. If possible, try and play up the Talenta Halflings=Native Americans angle a bit, as the player it would be for has native american ancestry. 

So, would you be willing to do it? If theres any hardware model you need for this or any other project, just ask. Thanks.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 8, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Sorry, I got distracted and forgot about my request for a while. So, here goes:
> 
> Female halfling Talenta Plains druid, with a clawfoot mount. She's armed with a light lance, and has hide armor (probably dino hide, since this is the Talenta Plainss. Preferably reasonably modestly dressed. If possible, try and play up the Talenta Halflings=Native Americans angle a bit, as the player it would be for has native american ancestry.
> 
> So, would you be willing to do it? If theres any hardware model you need for this or any other project, just ask. Thanks.



I will give it a try.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 10, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Sorry, I got distracted and forgot about my request for a while. So, here goes:
> 
> Female halfling Talenta Plains druid, with a clawfoot mount. She's armed with a light lance, and has hide armor (probably dino hide, since this is the Talenta Plainss. Preferably reasonably modestly dressed. If possible, try and play up the Talenta Halflings=Native Americans angle a bit, as the player it would be for has native american ancestry.
> 
> So, would you be willing to do it? If theres any hardware model you need for this or any other project, just ask. Thanks.




two mock ups and like a vision test. one or two?     Test one I am not sure about the model, but the props fit better.  Test two, just does not have the look.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Dec 10, 2006)

I like the women in the pictues but the raptor thing looks off cause its scales seem to smooth.


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 11, 2006)

First off, I don't know the capabilities and limitations of Poser, so I apologize in advance if I suggest anything difficult/impossible to do.

I like the pose of the first one, though I think it would help her look more halfling-ish if she were looking up somewhat. I like the hair from 1 in style, but could you darken it to a fairly deep brown. (sorry for not mentioning that in my first post.) The lance looks good, and I like the pointy ears but I think there slightly overdone. The face is also a good match to how I imagine the character.

However, I like the body proportions from the second one. They feel more like those of a halfling rather than a tall and regal elf. I also like the clothing texture; it feels like something that might have been skinned from a dinosaur. I also think the not as tight pants are more plausible looking. Its not a big deal, but if you can get rid of the belt buckle easily it would give more of a druidic feel.

I'm afraid that the revealingness of the clothing on the upper body would likely offend the player its intended for. The armor from 2 over a rough-spun shirt would work, as would heavier hide armor. Adding some sort of tribal pattern into it could be cool, though I could proably do that myself in photoshop once its done.



Sorry about the number of requested changes. If anything requires that you buy a new model, I'd happily cover the price for you (within reason, of course.


Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 11, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> First off, I don't know the capabilities and limitations of Poser, so I apologize in advance if I suggest anything difficult/impossible to do.
> 
> I like the pose of the first one, though I think it would help her look more halfling-ish if she were looking up somewhat. I like the hair from 1 in style, but could you darken it to a fairly deep brown. (sorry for not mentioning that in my first post.) The lance looks good, and I like the pointy ears but I think there slightly overdone. The face is also a good match to how I imagine the character.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feed back, test1 is a mod of V3, realistic female and test2 is a mod of A3, a anime type character.  I have found people have different views of halflings, they are either hobbit like of just small elves, so this gives me a direction to go.  Will work on another test, that will show some scale.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 12, 2006)

scale test and some minor changes.


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 12, 2006)

Ooh, I like the clothing on the second one. Do you have a cape that would fit with it? I'm picturing something reminiscent of a Navajo rug; add to the tribal feel of it. Maybe some sort of feather-earing to, if you have something in your library that could handle it.

The purple shafted lance doesn't quite work for me. I liked the one from the earlier pic, especially in how it reflected the colors of the dino.

Could you make her skin a bit darker? A deep tan would probably work, though you could go as far as a dark brown if you want. Also, it would be nice if you could get the face a little less delicate featured: closer to the second image with the dino.

Either of the backgrounds would work, as would nearly any other natural or medieval setting. Ebberon is lovely that way.


Finally, I think the halfling is a little big relative to the warforged. The Halfling is a little under 3 feet, while, IIRC, warforged average 6-7 feet tall.


Thanks again,
Meloncov


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 12, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Ooh, I like the clothing on the second one. Do you have a cape that would fit with it? I'm picturing something reminiscent of a Navajo rug; add to the tribal feel of it. Maybe some sort of feather-earing to, if you have something in your library that could handle it.
> 
> The purple shafted lance doesn't quite work for me. I liked the one from the earlier pic, especially in how it reflected the colors of the dino.
> 
> ...




should not be a problem, have a cape that should work and some feathers I can add on.  

Are the ears and face okay?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 12, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



Awesome image.   Love the contrast!


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 12, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Are the ears and face okay?




Perhaps a little less delicate with the face, but it would work as is. The ears, though, are a bit too much. I imagine something closer to LOTR elf ears.

Thanks, 
Meloncov


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 13, 2006)

work on the face next.  test 3 close up.


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 13, 2006)

The ears look good. I like the design on the cloak, but could you go darker with the blue and grey on the cloak?

Also, the skin seems too shiny all of a sudden, though it might just be the lights on the test render. Finally, could you go just a bit darker with the skin?

Thanks,
Meloncov


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 13, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> The ears look good. I like the design on the cloak, but could you go darker with the blue and grey on the cloak?
> 
> Also, the skin seems too shiny all of a sudden, though it might just be the lights on the test render. Finally, could you go just a bit darker with the skin?
> 
> ...



should not be a problem, will also be adding some feathers here and there.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



Totally, totally awesome. The background and the helm make it special!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 15, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Totally, totally awesome. The background and the helm make it special!



Thank you


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 16, 2006)

Meloncov should have another test Sunday


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 18, 2006)

test


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the new lance. Apart from that and the pose, is anything different?

Thanks,
Meloncov


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 18, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> I like the new lance. Apart from that and the pose, is anything different?
> 
> Thanks,
> Meloncov



Well, the skin is darker but that is hard to tell, same for the blue.  Also made some very minor facial changes, trying to define the cheekbones.


----------



## defcombeta (Dec 19, 2006)

nice poser work,  

i have a few comments if you dont mind, in each one the camera angle is more or less the same, try playing around with some tighter angles etc , drop the camera down to an extreme etc, add in some  HDR lighting etc 

some imperfection in the textures , the skin for one is important to break up the smooth perfect finish, try some matting of the surfact in limited amounts , it should help break things up, do it as a after effect in photoshop if needs be ( it can be quicker from the 3d what the 3d heads i know talk about) this can alos apply to the surface shape of things like the spawn of evil etc , perfect smooth shapes can look unnatural even with metal.

the other is the amount of folliage in the peices , dont be afraid to " over do it" since you can always pull a few of the fiber objects or leaf objects after wards. 

please dont take what i say as negative ,  i like what i see but i think it can be pushed farther and each step forward is a good one in my mind at least.

keep up the work.

j mac


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 19, 2006)

another test.


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 19, 2006)

Looking good. Is their any way you could add thicker sections of leather on her legs? It's looking like rather wimpy protection as is.

Thanks,
Meloncov


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 19, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Looking good. Is their any way you could add thicker sections of leather on her legs? It's looking like rather wimpy protection as is.
> 
> Thanks,
> Meloncov



See what I can do.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 19, 2006)

defcombeta said:
			
		

> nice poser work,
> 
> i have a few comments if you dont mind, in each one the camera angle is more or less the same, try playing around with some tighter angles etc , drop the camera down to an extreme etc, add in some  HDR lighting etc
> 
> ...



Thank you, appreciate the feed back.  will give them a try, I try to play around with the different aspects and extremes but find, I go to a comfort zone.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2006)

test - still not happy with the head.


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 21, 2006)

Perhaps soften the cheek bones a bit? As is, it creates very large, somewhat flat cheeks.

I feel bad setting a deadline for a request, but do you think you could finish this up by Friday or early Saturday? I'd like to be able to print and frame a copy as a Christmas present to one of my players. If you don't have much more time to work on it this weeks, I'd be more than happy with the models as-is. Thanks.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Perhaps soften the cheek bones a bit? As is, it creates very large, somewhat flat cheeks.
> 
> I feel bad setting a deadline for a request, but do you think you could finish this up by Friday or early Saturday? I'd like to be able to print and frame a copy as a Christmas present to one of my players. If you don't have much more time to work on it this weeks, I'd be more than happy with the models as-is. Thanks.



should be able to spend time on the face thursday evening.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 22, 2006)

I swear there are differances to these images, the t002 face has cheeks sunken and a wider jaw but after render I just don't see it! The zip file is uncompressed copies.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 22, 2006)

dfferent pose


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 22, 2006)

I can tell the difference, if only by switching rapidly between the two. I prefer the second: it looks a bit more serious and prevents the halfling from looking to cutesy. 

Could you use the second pose, but with a camera angle closer to the first two? Also, could you drop the dino back in?

Thanks,
Meloncov


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 22, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> I can tell the difference, if only by switching rapidly between the two. I prefer the second: it looks a bit more serious and prevents the halfling from looking to cutesy.
> 
> Could you use the second pose, but with a camera angle closer to the first two? Also, could you drop the dino back in?
> 
> ...



Will do.  It will be Friday evening


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 23, 2006)

more


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 23, 2006)

Edit: Okay, the attempt to photoshop in a dinosaur crashed and burned. Could you do one more shot where the dino is a ways back, covering any imperfections in the model? Also, could you lift her head so that she's looking upwards? If you don't have time to do so tonight (by noon mountain time tomorrow, really) I'll just go with one or two of the earlier ones.

Thanks so much for doing this. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 23, 2006)

some different poses - straight shots - will do a few others and post

Yep, the dino is a pain to deal with.  It does not have a very good texture and adding it bogs down the render, 45 minutes to generate the image.


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 23, 2006)

Maybe if I add the mosaic filter in PS...


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 23, 2006)

Wow, the mosaic filter does wonders for that guy.


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 23, 2006)

An attempt to get the image to match the style used in the chapter opening comics in the Ebberon books:


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 23, 2006)

a couple of more. 

I need to get photoshop!  I have sen where it was able to generate fantastic comic/toon styles from an image, there is even an add-on to do it faster.


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 23, 2006)

GIMP can probably do the same thing just as easily, though I haven't used it enough to be sure.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 7, 2021)

Found the thread but the image links are broken. {BUMP}

Rats!


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 7, 2021)

@Hand of Evil, if you lost any of these images, I have a bunch of them saved on my PC. The rest of the images you did for me are in my main campaign folder for World of Kulan, so I do have them too.




BTW, do you have an online gallery anywhere? DeviantART, or somewhere else?


----------

